# ABGA points



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Is there anywhere I can look up a ABGA registered buck to see how many points he has? I looked around abga.org but I can't seem to find anything, I'd not currently a member, so might be why I can't find what I am looking for.


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

You need to be a member and have the ABGA Online to access that info. If you want to post his name and reg number I can look it up for you.

Karla


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok thanks so much! DC1 Wizzard #10326989


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> You need to be a member and have the ABGA Online to access that info. If you want to post his name and reg number I can look it up for you.
> 
> Karla


 :wink: that is so sweet and thoughtful... of you to do..... :thumb: :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

According to ABGA Online he has the following:

5 ennoblement and 16 Unassigned points. Passed 1 visual inspection on 08/19/2007.

Karla


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you so much! I really appreciate you looking that up for me.


----------



## icboers (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure! It is now cheaper, starting Jan 1st 2011 you get a 1 year membership and 1 year of Online for $60. Not bad at all since in previous years it has been $50 each.

Karla


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At first....with the ABGA...letter...... I was like ....Oh no.... raising the fee's... :shocked: :doh: :help: ..... then.... I read on and I like the new idea..... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Yea, I plan on joining, just waiting until january to do so. Thank you again


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :thumb:


----------

